

Show HN: TypeSmart.js - javascript to bring typographic smartness to textareas - gholap
http://sujeetgholap.github.io/typesmart.js/

======
arturbelico
I like it, maybe will use it some day.

I'm having some kind of problem with ":)", it shows quotes with a square
inside.

~~~
gholap
How does "😊" show up in your browser? I am guessing it is the square again. I
have simply lifter the unicode characters from wikipedia :
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emoticons_(Unicode_block)](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emoticons_\(Unicode_block\))

